# First go round with bacon



## murraysmokin (Oct 26, 2015)

Got a 9 lb bellie from Costco.  2.89 lb.  Cured with pink salt n honey, brown sugar, salt, red pepper flakes,  & fresh ground pepper.













20151026_195359.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Oct 26, 2015


















20151025_093146.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Oct 26, 2015


















20151025_080431.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Oct 26, 2015


















20151017_135410.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Oct 26, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Oct 27, 2015)

Sounds like it will be awesome....   Thumbs Up


----------



## foamheart (Oct 27, 2015)

I'll make some buttermilk biscuits, Dave you got some eggs?

Looks like a fine job!


----------



## tropics (Oct 27, 2015)

C.I. Skillet all heated and ready

Richie


----------



## daveomak (Oct 27, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I'll make some buttermilk biscuits, Dave you got some eggs?
> 
> Looks like a fine job!




Yep.....  grab a couple.....














DSCF1843.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Oct 27, 2015


----------

